# 1/72 scale Me P1107



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Heres the latest update photo with Tamiya paint:

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/ME9.jpg


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Dan,

Really cool model!
Thanks for posting. Is that the Academy Kettenkraftrad? I built one last year and use it in the background of some of my airfield pics, right now I have the 1/48 scale Tamiya kit started and will finish it after my K-4 is done.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two wqords: Nif Tee!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Another great model.....Sweet


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks, Agentsmith, JohnP, and the nightsky.

It is the Academy kettenkradrad. I am trying to put together a scene for this one,,,,,

Update: started a base for this one...going to have a camo net and trees surrounding the pit.

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me10.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Better and better.

Hey, how's this for cosmic synchronicity - I sat down to work on my Revell 1/32 He-162 last night, put on the History channel, and they were talking about ... the He-162! :freak:

It was a repeat of their "Luft 46" documentary, with lots of CG scenes of paper projekts in combat action.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love the diorama so far. It's looking great. :thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks John and SJF!

More pics:

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me100.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me200.jpg


http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me300.jpg

Regards, Dan


----------

